# Man & Van



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

We are moving to Calpe Spain in January, we are disposing of all our furniture in the UK but obviously want to bring some of our favourite things, can anyone recommend a good man & van service, or small removals company please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suzyb said:


> We are moving to Calpe Spain in January, we are disposing of all our furniture in the UK but obviously want to bring some of our favourite things, can anyone recommend a good man & van service, or small removals company please


One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain

they brought some things over for me earlier in the year - or you can do it yourself

based in Jávea at this end


----------



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

many thanks, we will contact them


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I used Anyvan.com and paid just 150 pounds to bring all my personal stuff to Spain


----------



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

ok, many thanks


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You can try All your removal needs in Spain (run by a friend of mine)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain
> 
> they brought some things over for me earlier in the year - or you can do it yourself
> 
> based in Jávea at this end


Absolutely.....these guys are the ones to use!


----------



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you, I will contact


----------

